# Which Benedict Cumberbatch Character Are You?



## robert@fm (Aug 7, 2014)

Take the quiz. 

I got Stephen Hawking.


----------



## Steff (Aug 7, 2014)

Ditto Robert


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Aug 7, 2014)

To be quite honest i'd be happy with Cumberbatch himself 

..... omg i did You got: Sherlock from “Sherlock”

Now can you send me him as my prize  .... please?


----------



## AlisonM (Aug 7, 2014)

Another Sherlock here. Hmm.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 7, 2014)

I got: Peter from “Tinker, Tailor, Soldier, Spy”


----------



## HERE TINTIN (Aug 7, 2014)

I got William Carey from "The Other Boleyn Girl ", havent got a clue , but it says I am a very nice person, just what I wanted to be , the most boring, overused word in our language !!


----------



## KookyCat (Aug 7, 2014)

I got Julian Assange


----------



## stephknits (Aug 8, 2014)

Smaug from the Hobbit


----------



## Donald (Aug 8, 2014)

I got: Khan from “Star Trek”


----------

